# Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

My tastes in spirits tend to vary seasonally, and they have recently turned to rum. rum, to be specific. This rum is from Guatemala, and its solera-aged. This means that although the age listed on the bottle is 23 years, that's an _average_ age of the rum in the bottle, not the absolute age. In any event, this rum is a work of art: dark, dark, dark, with a huge body and overwhelming overtones of brown sugar and caramel. People who mix this with Coke (or anything else, for that matter) deserve to be beaten. Really, really good. It's not cheap, but it is a bargain when compared to the prices commanded by bottles of Scotch or Cognac of equivalent age and quality.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Have you tried or the 21-Year-Old Demerara rum known as the El Dorado Special Reserve?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

medwards said:


> Have you tried or the 21-Year-Old Demerara rum known as the El Dorado Special Reserve?


Alas, I have not. Do you recommend them?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I have found both of them quite good, though I will admit that I am not the most experienced nor knowledgable of people in this arena.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Ah yes...Ron Zapaca Centenario...Ronny Z...Wacky Zacky...I aggree it is, indeed, the best out there...well second best next Ron matuselem (but not the kind you can buy in the grocery store here)...a good friend of mine from nicaragua keeps telling me about Flor de Caña, now, you can find it every now and again stateside, but she says it isnt the same, she's invited me to come with her next time she goes to visit her native land, and as a (self proclaimed) connesseur (sp?)I may go just to try said legendary rum...

The one that everybody seems to love that I cant stand is Pyrat XO (or anything from the Pyrat line for that matter...I just cant get past that boquet of burnt orange peels and something that resembles the smell of the monkey exhibit at the zoo...

Another rums of note would be; Old Monk from India, Coyopa from Barbados, Appleton from Jamaica, or Myers_ Legend_ (if you can find it) from Jamaica...


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

jcusey said:


> My tastes in spirits tend to vary seasonally, and they have recently turned to rum. rum, to be specific. This rum is from Guatemala, and its solera-aged. This means that although the age listed on the bottle is 23 years, that's an _average_ age of the rum in the bottle, not the absolute age. In any event, this rum is a work of art: dark, dark, dark, with a huge body and overwhelming overtones of brown sugar and caramel. People who mix this with Coke (or anything else, for that matter) deserve to be beaten. Really, really good. It's not cheap, but it is a bargain when compared to the prices commanded by bottles of Scotch or Cognac of equivalent age and quality.


Sounds absolutely delicious. May I be permitted to be crass and vulgar enough to ask what the approximate price of a 750ml bottle would be?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Sounds absolutely delicious. May I be permitted to be crass and vulgar enough to ask what the approximate price of a 750ml bottle would be?


It's actually pretty reasonable...around $45 for a fifth...there is a wine shop in Costa Mesa...IIRC you are close to that area...(I cant remember the exact address[ I'll try to look it up]) called Hi-Time wine Cellars which carries this particular rum (in addition to all kinds of other goodies), I'd deffinately recommend picking up a bottle...

edit: 250 Ogle Street
Costa Mesa, CA 92627


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

JLibourel said:


> Sounds absolutely delicious. May I be permitted to be crass and vulgar enough to ask what the approximate price of a 750ml bottle would be?


The regular price at my friendly neighborhood liquor superstore is $38 a fifth. Last week, however, they had a special on and were selling it for $32 a fifth. Needless to say, I bought.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

medwards said:


> Have you tried or the 21-Year-Old Demerara rum known as the El Dorado Special Reserve?


I searched for the El Dorado Special Reserve 21 YO yesterday at my friendly neighborhood liquor mart, and I could not find it. I could, however, find the El Dorado Special Reserve 15 YO; and I purchased a bottle. It is not as unctuous as the Ron Zacapa 23 YO, and it has more brown sugar and less caramel than the RZ. In addition, it has this strange banana estery smell and finish that I cannot decide whether I like. Still, a very good rum.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm a newbie when it comes to rum (actually, I suppose you would have a pretty strong case if you said I'm a newbie to most good things). How does Mount Gay (from Barbados) compare to these quality brands in your opinions?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

CPVS said:


> I'm a newbie when it comes to rum (actually, I suppose you would have a pretty strong case if you said I'm a newbie to most good things). How does Mount Gay (from Barbados) compare to these quality brands in your opinions?


I haven't had any rums from the Mount Gay range. I would assume that the Extra Old would be the closest in style to the other rums mentioned in this thread, and I would be willing to give it a try (strictly in the interests of science, you understand).


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

as far as rums go, I'd rank Mount Gay on the tier just above Bacardi...


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Mount Gay is my favorite.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

The Ron Zapaca Centenario is great, and they also have a X.O. twenty-five year version. I would also give Santa Teresa 1796 Ron Antiguo de Solera, Barabancourt Estate Reserve 15 Year Old, and any rum by Inner Circle from Australia a try.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

My first taste of rum was in The Breakers Bar in Kodiak Alaska. The dining room had a novel atmosphere of light fog from the steaming King Crab and huge mugs of hot buttered rums. I was happily blowing out the candles of my 21st birthday Baked Alaska when bunkmates Jo Jo and Luke looked like somebody had walked on their graves. I followed their stares and took in a 6'6" 300 lb or more crabfisherman transvestite walking by arm in arm with her date. I still love that cold weather drink, only I'm as particular of my surroundings as much as brand now.


----------

